# Ovulation 2 days after period?



## amber3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi ladies. I'm new here. I've been browsing this website for the past few hours and decided to post a question here. I believe it's the best category to post it? Sorry in advance if it's not. 

Anyway, I just have a couple of questions. My period was here about 2 days ago. I started June 1st. It lasted about 5 days. The 5th day was mostly brownish. Usually happens on the last day. My periods are normally 26 or 28 days. They sometimes last either from 5-7 days. I have been under immense amounts of stress and anxiety for the past month due to personal issues in my life. My previous period was on the 6th of May. Lasting 6 days. My long-term boyfriend and I had sex on around 12AM Friday. It was unprotected. Twice. 

Usually when I ovulate, I absolutely know it. I always have pain on one side of my tummy or the lower area. When I sit down, it's painful in my tummy. I don't normally get any type of cervical fluid when I'm ovulating. Or, maybe I do and just don't take much notice to it. Anyway, Today is the 2nd day I've been off my period. EDIT - I'm also experiencing a very high sex drive right now, especially yesterday. It goes through the roof when I'm ovulating. I'm experiencing the same pain I do when I ovulate, but I was under the assumption that that's too soon? We're not necessarily TTC, but if it happens, it happens.  I have absolutely no issues with fertility and neither does he. He's actually extremely fertile and so am I. 

So, can any ladies help? This is just odd to me. I've never experienced ovulating so early. Could stress/anxiety mess up my body for a temporary period of time? Thanks in advance


----------

